# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  روم “سيانوجين” تجلب أندرويد 4.2 لمجموعة من هواتف سوني إكسبيريا

## mohamed73

إن  كان لديك أحد هواتف سوني التالية: Xperia Z أو Xperia V أو Xperia T  أو Xperia ZL أو  Xperia TX، وتحب المغامرة والتجربة، بات بإمكانك تحميل  النسخة التجريبية المبكرة (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) من روم CyanogenMod 10.1 التي ستجلب إلى جهازك نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة 4.2.
بالطبع،  هذه النسخة ليست للجميع، وهي لهواة المغامرة والتجريب كما ذكرنا، ولأصحاب  الخبرة في تعديل أجهزتهم وتثبيت الرومات المخصصة. النسخة الليلية nightly  هي نسخة مبكرة من الروم، يصدر تحديث جديد لها بشكلٍ يومي، ومن الممكن أن  تحتوي على العديد من الأخطاء أو المشاكل، كما أنها تفتقر لسجل التغييرات  التي يتم إجراءها عليها.
فإذا كنت على علمٍ بما تفعل وترغب بتجربة  النسخة الأخيرة من نظام تشغيل أندرويد اختر جهازك من القائمة التالية وقم  بتحميل الروم وتثبيتها على هاتفك:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (هذه الليلية الثانية بالنسبة لـ Xperia ZL)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وإن لم ترغب بتحميلها الآن ولا تود المغامرة، تستطيع متابعة موقع “سيانوجين” لانتظار النسخة التجريبية الأولى beta على أقل تقدير.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hocine21000

شكرا لك على هدا الموضوع

----------

